
Santa, a binary white/blacklisting app for macOS from Google - tcsf
https://github.com/google/santa
======
reaperducer
Although this is from "Google's Macintosh Operations Team," this is not an
official Google product.

Just FYI, for those of you who've become shy about using programs from Big G
after the two recent Chrome scandals.

------
bunnycorn
Nice and dandy, one alternative to Xprotect.

Now, who is going to maintain the blacklist?

